# Anyone Else Shoot An English SxS



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, just was wondering if anyone else shoots an English SxS?

If so, what do you shoot?

Here's mine:

Charles Boswell, 2nd Quality, 16ga, BLE
Webley & Scott, Model 500, 16ga, BLE
William Palmer Jones, 12ga, BLE
Edward & George Higham, 12ga BLE

All the best!

Greg


----------

